# Canadian Dog Food containing mussels



## innovativekat (Aug 15, 2018)

I have heard about dehydrated dog treats using New Zealand mussels and wonder if there is an equivalent Canadian product.

Has anyone found one?


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Why not just order actual green lipped mussels from a raw feeding supplier?


----------



## innovativekat (Aug 15, 2018)

I would like to save the greenhouse gas emissions, but sourcing and buying closer to home. I grow mussels here in Canada (British Columbia) and we often feed our excess production to our dogs and cat. They all love mussels. I have read that there are freeze dried mussel treats for pets and would like to try them, but want a Canadian supplier.

Are any Canadian suppliers out there producing freeze dried mussel treats or food using Canadian mussels?


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

If you are growing them yourself, and feeding the extra to them raw, then that's the best most beneficial way to give them. If you want, you can dehydrate them yourself in a dehydrator or the oven.


----------

